# Supplement Store in Barcelona (Whey Protein, Creatine etc.)



## RobertoCarey

Hi, just signed up to a gym but can´t seem to find a good supplement store like GNC.
The Pharmacias don´t have the products that I want.
Anyone know one?

Gracias


----------



## aletadetiburon

RobertoCarey said:


> Hi, just signed up to a gym but can´t seem to find a good supplement store like GNC.
> The Pharmacias don´t have the products that I want.
> Anyone know one?
> 
> Gracias


Hi Roberto,

I'm curious to see if you had any luck since you posted this in November since you didn't get any responses. I recently moved to Barcelona and will be looking for similar products.

-Aleta


----------



## elisa31bcn

There is a GNC store in the Diagonal Mar Centro Comercial....


----------



## spanish_londoner

RobertoCarey said:


> Hi, just signed up to a gym but can´t seem to find a good supplement store like GNC.
> The Pharmacias don´t have the products that I want.
> Anyone know one?
> 
> Gracias


There is a good stall in Diagonal Mar as mentioned above, i bought a protein shake off them for a good price.

Also if your near Universitat, there is a supplement shop in carrer muntaner around about number 31.

or if you can order online, myprotein.es does very good prices, and the shakes are very good.


----------



## RobertoCarey

elisa31bcn said:


> There is a GNC store in the Diagonal Mar Centro Comercial....


Thanks!


----------



## RobertoCarey

aletadetiburon said:


> Hi Roberto,
> 
> I'm curious to see if you had any luck since you posted this in November since you didn't get any responses. I recently moved to Barcelona and will be looking for similar products.
> 
> -Aleta


I saw a store near Parc Guell, but will check GNC out.

http://www.diagonalmarcentre.es/en/tiendas/gnc/


----------

